# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Sesión de close-up en St Feliu

## Ritxi

El próximo Viernes 3 de Febrero la SIS (Societa d'Il·lusionisme de Sant Feliu) os prepara otra sorpresita...



Tom y Jerry, El Gordo y El Flaco, Batman y Robin.... Andy y Lucas...
Durante la história siempre ha habido  grandes parejas.... Pero nunca una como esta.

La fusión de estilos del Mago Raul Maraver y de Jordi Magomero forma un cocktail explosivo lleno de sorpresas, y harán que con su magia vivas los milagros que ellos quieran, o lo que no quieren pero parece que pasa, o no...¿?

Raul!! Deja de tocar mi ordenador y de poner cosas raras..
-Que no, que no Jordi. Que dices... Si yo no hago nada...

En fin, si quieres disfrutar de la mejor magia no puedes perderte este "experimento"

Fecha: Viernes 3 de Febrero de 2012
Hora: 22:00h 
Lugar:  Ateneu Sant Feliu Llobregat (c/Vidal i Ribas, 23-25)
Entrada: 7€

----------


## Ritxi

Es este mismo Viernes!!

----------

